# Temperatures/frost/salt on dogs paws



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

At what temperature(s) is too cold that it will hurt the pads of my dogs paws if she is walked outside?

Also, since we have no sidewalks where I live is it bad for her to walk on a salted street. What does the salt do to her paws?


----------



## Jacksie2006 (Jun 23, 2008)

Salt may irritate the pads making them itch and making it unconfortable for them to walk until the salt is off of their pads. Once it is off they are back to normal, avoid it if possible, if not they will still be fine.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

You can also just wipe them with a damp towel after your walks!


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Does the salt affect them immediately or can I do something like a 1 to 2 mile walk and then wipe them off when we return?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Paw Tectors? Paw Tectors Paw Protectors at PETCO


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

When we lived in Vermont and it got WAY below zero, the only way the dogs let us know it was too cold to walk was to lay down and stop. They have pretty tough pads. You can use bag balm or vaseline on their pads to keep the salt off before and after the walks. Wipe them off after the walk and if they look cracked or dry, put some more bag balm on them. You can also try Muttluks doggie boots. I have heard they are really good. I always had trouble keeping boots on the dogs but never tried that brand and we don't need them anymore now that we live in NC.


----------

